# $10 bar fridge and some tinkering



## jaypes (10/7/14)

Whilst between houses and most of my brew stuff in storage, had to get some sort of draught going


----------



## chug!chug! (13/7/14)

Done well. It is a good size. Can only get one in mine unless I cut into the side insulation.
Two is a whole lot better than one!


----------



## DU99 (13/7/14)

can only drink one..


----------



## chug!chug! (13/7/14)

One is a whole lot better than none! :beerbang:


----------



## Pogierob (13/7/14)

DU99 said:


> can only drink one..


You are not trying hard enough.


----------

